# Культурный раздел > Кино и Видео >  Смотрим видео на форуме

## Asteriks

*Есть что показать? Давайте смотреть вместе.*

*Валерий и Константин Меладзе "Новогодняя серенада"*

----------


## HARON

*Прикольный русский мультик "Маша и медведь".Надеюсь вам понравится*

----------


## Sanych

Прикольный мульт, и хорошо что русский ))

----------


## HARON

*Может понравится?*

----------


## HARON

Санычу посвящается!

----------


## Irina

*HARON*, классный клип. Спасибо

----------


## Sanych

Да, чего только с компами не делают

----------


## BiZ111

*=) Мимика  класс! Посмотрите))
*

----------


## Asteriks

Страшновато)) Но спасибо!

----------


## Sanych

Я видел заграничную такую штуку, Там просто песенку пели в таком стиле. Но сама идея прикольная.

----------


## Evil

Свинья могучий мульт, жизненный. Ещё Меладзе понравились, хоть не слушаю никогда. Прикольно лица меняются.

----------


## Sanych

И где мульт про свинью??? Что-то я не вижу такого названия.

----------


## Asteriks

Этот мульт называется "Стрёмно".

----------


## BiZ111

Кот-радист

----------


## BiZ111

32 песни за 8 минут. Кто же ещё умеет делать такие сэмплеры

----------


## BiZ111

*ЗВУК И МАТЕРИЯ)))*

----------


## BiZ111

*ЕЩЁ ТРИ ВИДЕО ЗВУКА И МАТЕРИИ*

----------


## BiZ111

*Малахов+ Жёсткий)*

----------


## BiZ111

*Баста и Город 312 - Обернись*

----------


## BiZ111

*Маленькая певица
*

----------


## BiZ111

Вспомним время было.. 








//perfomed by Roxette

----------


## BiZ111

*Говорящие коты*









*Говорящие собаки*

----------


## BiZ111

*Человекопёс*

----------


## BiZ111

*Кот =)*

----------


## BiZ111

Карлсон (2010)

----------


## BiZ111

Ацкий кот, продолжение

----------


## Irina

*BiZ111*, котяра просто супер

----------


## Sanych

*Mylene Farmer*

----------


## Sanych

*Ну погоди!!!*

----------


## Sanych

*Звездные войны: Войны клонов - 2*

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

*Булат Окуджава - Песенка о пехоте*

----------


## BiZ111

*Собака..Бэ бэ бэ бэ бэ бэ :lol:* 










*Собака..HipHop Version*

----------


## BiZ111

*И группа не нужна =)*

----------


## Irina

*BiZ111*, клип отменный, спасибо. А кто это и почему аська твоя в нём висит?)))

----------


## BiZ111

> *BiZ111*, клип отменный, спасибо. А кто это и почему аська твоя в нём висит?)))


обычный копирайт типа "распространитель"

----------


## BiZ111

* Фанаты фильма узнают =)
*

----------


## Цветик-семицветик

> *И группа не нужна =)*


очень знакомая песня, кто подскажет что за она?

----------


## BiZ111

Taylor Swift - Breathe

----------


## Sanych

Илья Митько. 
Пятничный концерт

----------


## BiZ111

*вечный двигатель*

----------


## BiZ111

*Буш*

----------


## BiZ111

*Металлика на iPhone =)*

----------


## Sanych

Прикольная штука

----------


## BiZ111

*Трюки со стеклянным шариком!*  (чёто пока не пашет)

----------


## BiZ111

*Победитель конкурса Евровидение 2010*

*на мой взгляд*: 
хариография говно: дрыгается на одном месте
сценический состав говно: 4 стоящих на одном месте человека
вокальные данные: средние










*Lena - Satellite*

----------


## Цветик-семицветик

> *Победитель конкурса Евровидение 2010*
> 
> *на мой взгляд*: 
> хариография говно: дрыгается на одном месте
> сценический состав говно: 4 стоящих на одном месте человека
> вокальные данные: средние
> 
> *Lena - Satellite*


Девушка взяла незамысловатой, динамичной песней,которую уже успели полюбить в интернете + без прибамбасов номер, простенькие такие движения))
Что сказать, молодец

----------


## HARON

Фигня полная! Не понимаю за что 1-е место.

----------


## Sanych

Вот поэтому мы и на 24 месте. А когда поймём, будем на первом. Лично я когда услышал, сразу сказал что у девушки все шансы на победу.

----------


## BiZ111

*Короткометражный мультик*

----------


## BiZ111

> Вот поэтому мы и на 24 месте. А когда поймём, будем на первом. Лично я когда услышал, сразу сказал что у девушки все шансы на победу.


А вот я наоборот, на Германию ставил очень мало. Расскажи ход своих мыслей. Молодёшь+попса+порнуха (в которой снималась эта малая)?

----------


## Sanych

Объясняю. Наши в красивых костюмах, блестят и сияют. Но выглядят как солисты оперы на сцене. А такие вещи принято смотреть без бурных эмоций. Артисты на сцене, ты в зале, все в смокингах и фраках и все холодны в итоге. И вроде бы и проголосовал за них, но как-то руки не двигаются. 
А немка похожа на девочку, которая танцует рядом с тобой в клубе или на дискаче каком. У неё абсолютно искренняя улыбка, платье как у соседкой девочки, ровный такой крестик чёрный как у 10-ти из 12-ти твоих одноклассниц и т.п. Забойный мотивчик, к тому же простой, такие обычно с утра услышал, и целый день в голове крутиться. В общем она вся своя в доску, девочка из нашей компании и проголосую ка я за неё.
 Не совсем точно но смысл в том, что за неё просто на автопилоте проголосила молодёжь да и всё. А большинство голосовавших далеко не престарелые почитатели оперы, и супер-пупер вокал их не волнует.

----------


## BiZ111

А эта тенденция просматривается на всей линии победителей последних лет? И в каком направлении идёт изменение (если оно есть)?

Понял смысл, спасибо

----------


## Sanych

Тенденция на мой взгляд - либо номер, либо простота народная. Номер, но не шоу. Целый концерт в один номер запихнуть, и свет и костюмы и прочее не проходит пока. Билан к примеру - номер с личностями. Плющенко хорошо знают на западе, но проголосовали мне кажется вообще за скрипача западники. А Билан просто рядом оказался  Скандинавы в масках - номер. Но тоже без миллионных спецэфектов и светопредставлений.Вышли пацаны в масках, поставили зал на уши, отбомбили и ушли с победой.

Девушка не помню, то ли сербка, то ли хорватка. Вообще сексуальности ноль. Ни то мужчина, ни то женщина. Просто вышла, спела и победила. Но желание победить прям так и валило со сцены в зрителя. Вот такая простота оказалась. 
Рыбак та же история. Мальчик в рубашечке, пиликает на скрипочке, поёт песенку простую но чисто и открыто. Ну хочет победы, смотрит в зал прям как кот в Шреке. Ну и проголосим ка за него. За этого кузнечика со скрипочкой. Вроде безобидный.

А наши понимают что нужен номер. Но как его состряпать ещё не придумали толком. И поэтому денег летит всё больше, костюмы всё дороже. Шоу разрастается чуть ли не до балетной постановки а результата ноль. Мне кажется шансы могли бы быть у нашей Влады. На надо вывести её правильно и балету там не пытаться взять приз за лучшую роль второго плана. Просто дополнить образ последними штрихами. Короля играет свита тут не надо.

----------


## BiZ111

*Sanych*, Прям не конкурс песни на вокал, а кастинг "своих парней" в кабаке


Нарезка клипов

----------


## BiZ111

*Барабанщик =)*

----------


## BiZ111

*КВН - ПРО ЭТО
*

----------


## Patron

По-моему есть талант у девушки. Не знаю, мне понравилось.

----------


## Sanych

*Мила Йовович отжигает!!!*

----------


## BiZ111

*Для неблонды)))*

----------


## vova230



----------


## Sanych

*Китайская электронная игра - "Азбука"*

----------


## Vanya

)

----------

